# Now this person really has talent!



## Adam777 (Aug 24, 2008)

A 22 year-old art student from England has knitted a replica Ferrari F355.

See video


----------



## Halo (Aug 24, 2008)

That definitely is awesome....to put that much detail it just shows the time and effort that it took


----------



## ladylore (Aug 24, 2008)

Concentration and patience. The kind of patience I don't think I possess.


----------



## Halo (Aug 24, 2008)

ladylore said:


> Concentration and patience. The kind of patience I don't think I possess.



Me neither :lol:


----------



## white page (Aug 26, 2008)

This is just amazing , really worth having a look ,  thanks for sharing Adam777
cheap on petrol too !!


----------



## Meg (Aug 27, 2008)

Yikes.  I am knitting a baby blanket at the moment.  I'm about 180 rows, each with 178 stitches, in and just about fed up with it and wishing it would knit itself.  Knitting an entire car shows dedication!  I'm glad to see she used a large ply


----------

